# Weird alge?



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello everyone,
The tank has been cycling for about 20 days now and It has been water changed 2 times. So far, the water is clear. However, today, I notice some alge/coral on the live rock. When I bought the LR from the store, it has been aged quite long and it has some kind of alge or coral on it. I don't know what it is. Below are some of the screen shots that I took.
I wonder it is a good one or bad? Is it hair alge?
Thanks.

Le9569.

Sorry, my picture is too big and I have no photo editor in this computer. 
View them all in My blog


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi le9569
I have resized the picture for you.

Live rocks contain a lot of invertebrates which you wouldn't be able to see the first time you buy them. Be careful of unwanted guests which will likely invade your tank particularly glass anemones.

Neither is it hair algae. Hair algae is often black or dark green in color.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

To me it looks like a type of polyp. Does it look like it disappears at night?


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> To me it looks like a type of polyp. Does it look like it disappears at night?


That' right. When the light is off, it disappears!!??? Is it a good one or bad one?

Also now, I notice that there are some insects crawling on the sand. Wow. Some look like ants or tiny spider shape. Not sure what it is.

Thanks for your input.

le9569

To Blue: Thanks for resizing the pic


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

At night they fold up into their tubes. Its not an algea, its a polyp which is good. Those little critters that are crawling around on the sand, is a good sign, I forgot the name of them but I will find out again and let you know. I have them every where in the sump, in the filter where ever the water is they are there. Also the polyps will rapidly produce if the water quility is good.


----------

